# Kribs and their fry



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

So I noticed today that my Kribs are chasing away some of the other fish and when I took a closer look I could see fry under the female against a lighter coloured rock. As you will see I most likely wouldn't have noticed them against the dark substrate. As this is their first spawn since I got them I would like them to raise them. My question is should I put a sponge over the intake for my canister filter? perhaps the reason I can only see about 6-8 is that the others have been sucked up?  
Here is a short video shot from my iphone so sorry if it goes a bit out of focus


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, put a sponge or you risk the fryes being sucked up and end up in the canister.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great video. I would not be able to get a shot like that. The Mom would make the fry freeze on the bottom or in the plants every time I came in the room. even when I put in food for them.


----------

